# Hinterbau Fanes 2



## MaSoMaSo (28. April 2021)

Ich suche jetzt mal auf diesem Weg einen hinterbau für meine fanes 2.
Dieser ist mir gebrochen und ich würde denn Rahmen aber gern weiter fahren. Vielleicht kennt ja jemanden der jemanden kennt 😅😏


----------



## ollo (28. April 2021)

MaSoMaSo schrieb:


> Ich suche jetzt mal auf diesem Weg einen hinterbau für meine fanes 2.
> Dieser ist mir gebrochen und ich würde denn Rahmen aber gern weiter fahren. Vielleicht kennt ja jemanden der jemanden kennt 😅😏


schon mal bei Alutech angerufen ??? Sitzstreben oder Kettenstreben ? An die Fanes zwei passt zur Not auch die Kettenstrebe von der 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaSoMaSo (28. April 2021)

ollo schrieb:


> schon mal bei Alutech angerufen ??? Sitzstreben oder Kettenstreben ? An die Fanes zwei passt zur Not auch die Kettenstrebe von der 3


Alutech hat keine mehr da. 
Die sitzstrebe ist nach oben weg gebrochen.. 
OK. Dann schaue ich auch mal nach der. Dankeschön


----------



## Duc851 (8. Mai 2021)

Bei ebay Kleinanzeigen ist grad eine Carbon Sitzstrebe einer V3 für 110€ VB drin. Schaut etwas ranzig aus, da muss noch was am Preis gehen.
Die Alu-Sitzstreben der V2 brechen gerne mal, auch die mit der Finne verstärkten. Ich habe schon 2 Stück auf dem Gewissen und eine Kettenstrebe. Von gebrochenen Carbon-Sitzstreben hab ich im Gegensatz zu Alu noch nichts gehört.

Die V2 zu reparieren lohnt sich aber. Die Geo war der Zeit voraus und der Schubkarren fährt sich (bis auf das etwas höhere Gewicht) besser als V3 und V4.

Einbau der V3 Sitzstrebe:
(1) Umlenkhebel: Du brauchst am Umlenkhebel neue (breitere) Distanzstücke weil die Einbaubreite der V3 hier etwas größer ist. Ich mache eh demnächst welche, da kann ich auch einen 2. Satz anfertigen.
(2) Horstlink: muss von Nadellager auf Gleitlager umgebaut werden. Dazu die Bohrungen der Horstlink in der Kettenstrebe von 16 (+0, - 0.02) auf 16 (-0, +0.02) aufreiben/bohren und die entsprechenden Igus Gleitlager und Horstlink-Bolzen der V3 verwenden. (@ollo hat das wohl mit einem 16mm Holzbohrer erfolgreich gemacht, ich mit einer 16H7 Reibahle).

Alles in allem kommst du da wahrscheinlich auf mindestens 50 Euro Kleinteile. Horstlink-Bolzen sind teuer...
Den Umbau deiner V2 Kettenstrebe kann auch Alutech für dich übernehmen ;-)

Alles in allem ist es wohl ein kleinerer Aufwand gleich die Kettenstrebe der V3 mit zu verwenden, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das am Hauptlager 1:1 passt. Laut @ollo wohl schon


----------



## RumbleJungle (11. Mai 2021)

Hi @MaSoMaSo,

was für ein eigenartiger Zufall  Da verlaufe ich mich aus lauter lange Weile seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder in das Alutech-Forum und dann suchst du einen Hinterbau für die V2. Ich habe tatsächlich noch einen ganzen Rahmen im Keller liegen. Bis auf ein paar Schrammen voll funktionsfähig. Es sind sogar die Titanbolzen an der Wippe verbaut.

Wenn du Interesse hast, krame ich den Rahmen gern mal raus und schicke dir ein paar Fotos.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------

